# Assorted Berry Wine



## Wine_Splif (Apr 21, 2012)

Assorted Berry Wine

6 Gallon Recipe
25 lbs – Strawberries, blue berries, raspberries and black, red or white mulberry diced up
1 – White Grape Concentrate
12 lbs - White Table Sugar
1 tsp – Ascorbic Acid
3 1/2 tsp – Acid Blend 
6 tsp - Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
1 1/2 tsp – Tannin
1/4 tsp - Liquid Pectic Enzyme
1/4 tsp – K-meta
5 1/2 Gallons - Water
1 Sachet – Red Star Cotes Des Blanc Yeast
I also added the spent yeast residue from the Chamblaise white wine I was making to add complexity to my berry wine.

*WADE E’s Method* 
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alkaline juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## Wine_Splif (Apr 21, 2012)

To the right is the Chamblaise and a Vieux chateau du roi to the left. This is my second batch of Chamblaise and chateau du roi, the first batch was a hit so it is back by popular demand. lol. 
Also on the go is; White and Red ice wine, Strawberry white zinfandel, Carbenet sauvignon and a pear wine of my own recipe.


----------

